# My horse's back leg is stiff



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

And nothing in her hoof?

If there is no sign of swelling, no heat, no injury (cut, etc), I would be comfortable giving her a day or two off and seeing how she is then. 

I would check her well daily, though.


----------



## wildlifesea (Jun 24, 2017)

No, nothing in her hoof. Thank you! I will keep a close eye on it.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Could be arthritis flaring up if she jarred it or something


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

A limp, noticed at the walk, is a pretty high degree of lameness, as lameness is usually assessed at the trot, and often not seen at the walk
Yes, if it came on slowly, I would consider some degenerative joint problem like arthritis, but not suddenly, seen at the walk.
Could be a soft tissue injury, or perhaps some locking of the patella At any rate, i would have it diagnosed before working her


----------



## wildlifesea (Jun 24, 2017)

Thank you. She doesn't seem to be favoring the leg any more but I will still probably have my vet come out to check on her.


----------



## mckenzies (May 26, 2017)

I agree with smilie. Check in with your vet before exercising her again. A lame horse at a walk is a horse that's in pain. Are you sure she is not lame at a trot? It can be difficult to catch with an untrained eye. 

Do you stretch her before and after working her? Is she on any joint supplements?


----------



## wildlifesea (Jun 24, 2017)

She was stiff on the leg at the trot but doesn't seem to be now. I have not been doing any stretches, I've just been walking her before and after working with her. She is not on any joint supplements either. Do you think she should be? I've wondered about that. She's 15 now.


----------



## Yissy (Jul 7, 2013)

I've been going through the same situation with my mare. I had the vet look at her and she said that she suspects a pelvic misalignment. I'm currently waiting to get a chiropractor to come and see her. The vet put her on some pain meds which seem to really be helping. I have a 15yo Clydesdale mare.


----------

